# طلب ضروري ومستعجل ::مقال عن الطاقة المتجددة باللغة الانجليزية !!



## محمد بن راشد1 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

طبعا هاذي اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى الكبير هذا
لو سمحتوا اريد منكم مقال عن الطاقة المتجددة باللغة الانجليزية ضروري جدا وانا حقيقة ناوي ادرس هندسة ولازم اسلم بحث عن هذا الموضوع لاني في النة التاسيسة فطالب منكم المساعدة في اسرع وقت وانا حاولت اكتب ولكن وللاسف ما عندي خلفية عن الموصوع باللغة العربية فكيف عاد بالانجليزي !!
وارجو ان الموضوع يكون مع المراجع لان اهم شي المراجع . .. ... .


وتقبلو فائق احترامي وبليز ساعدوني وشكرا

:56:محمد بن راشد:56:


----------



## محمد بن راشد1 (11 يوليو 2010)

سبحان الله 19 مشاهد ولكن ولا رد !!

شكله ما شي نية حد يساعدني @@@@


----------



## ricielectric (11 يوليو 2010)

please let me know what you looking for , is i it solar , geo , wind , ,, etc and I will provide you with the info


----------



## محمد بن راشد1 (11 يوليو 2010)

waht is renewable energy and waht are its benefits ??!!

هذا الموضوووع بضبط وعاد على اي صنف يصنف ما عرف بلييييييز اريد المساعدة فاسرع وقت 

وشكرا


----------



## ricielectric (13 يوليو 2010)

*The 4 Main Types of Renewable Energy*

*Wind Power:* 
Wind turbines have been around for millennia, further back than the birth of Christ. Over the years they have been used to pump water, drag boats and grind flour. But at the turn of the industrial revolution, wind turbines were made to produce electricity.
Although many people envision windmills as those ornate ones in Holland or the small wind-pumps on farms, they have been developed tremendously in the past decade. Now wind turbines are able to generate thousands of megawatts of power, and when used on a small scale at home, wind power can substitute conventional energy sources, helping households to get off the grid.
*Solar Power:* 
The sun is the most readily available form of energy there is, so we should be using it to a larger extent. And as technology advances, households are provided with a number of ways to harness the power of the sun. These ways include solar electricity, solar heaters, solar dryers and solar cookers.
With solar electric and heating systems, they are both cost-effective, good for the environment, they require little maintenance and help you save on your utility bills. Solar cookers are very healthy way of cooking food, since they cook the food at a lower temperature-helping to retain its vitamins and minerals. They are also very portable, making them ideal for travelers and campers.
*Hydro Power:* 
Initially hydro or water power was used industrially to rivers and waterfalls to power waterwheels that would then be used to move water for irrigation or grind flour.
Today hydro power is used in dams to produce electricity for households and businesses. Hydro-electric power is generate on a large scale where dammed up water is channeled through turbines, which spins a dynamo as it gushes through. The best example of hydro-electric power would be the Hoover Dam, which was built to provide electricity to Las Vegas. In fact hydro-electric power is efficient is popular nowadays that it accounts for over 90% of the worlds renewable energy.
There have been some social and environmental concerns about building dams for hydroelectricity since entire village and communities are flooded by the dam, and the walls prevent certain species of fish from swimming upstream to spawn.
*Geothermal Power:* 
Geothermal power is typically produced in areas with ongoing volcanic activity, where magma is relatively close to the surface. One such area is Iceland, where a large proportion of its power is produced from volcanic geysers.
Here, large power plants are built over the geysers, where hot fast-moving steam from the geysers drives large turbines to make electricity. To speed up the process, water is sometimes pumped back into the geysers to make more steam, which is then used to drive the turbines once again, thus making it an endless cycle..

Solar Energy, Wind Energy, Hydropower, Wave Power, Tidal Power, Biofuel, Salinity Gradient Power, Geothermal Power, Fuel Cell, Energy Conservation, Green Energy.


----------



## ricielectric (13 يوليو 2010)

*Various Types of Renewable Energy*

When you hear the term renewable energy, you may be surprised to also hear that there are many different types of renewable energy. In essence, renewable energy means energy that can renew itself indefinitely. Hence unlike non-renewable sources of energy (like fossil fuels), renewable energy sources will regenerate themselves indefinitely. For example, solar power is dependent on the sun and wind power is dependent on the wind. However, neither sun nor the wind will diminish, as they will continue to be present as long as Earth exists. Hence you don't need to worry about renewable energy sources from being depleted. In addition, all renewable sources of energy are in general environmentally friendly and thus you will also be a participant in protecting your environment.
The various types of renewable energy sources are:
1) Solar Power 
2) Wind Energy 
3) Geothermal Energy 
4) Wave Energy (From the oceans) 
5) Tidal Energy 
6) Hydro electrical Energy 
7) Biomass energy
As you can see, the types of renewable energy that you can use are quite diverse. Of these various renewable energy types; solar power, wind power and geothermal energy can be used individually to supply power for your home. You can see many homes that have solar panels to produce electricity and hot water and you can also see homes that use geothermal pumps for heating.
However, the real salvation on the global scale depends on using these energy sources to generate electricity and other forms of energy on a massive scale. Thus in order to achieve this, there are various types of renewable energy plants all around the world. The most common type of renewable energy plants are probably hydroelectric power plans which are assembled near rivers and other flowing bodies of water.
In addition to this, wind energy plants are also becoming popular all around the world. Wind farms are constructed so that 20 or more wind mills are constructed together in order to maximize the electrical output of the wind power plant. Of course, other forms of renewable energy are also harnessed. There are geothermal distribution plants in some parts of the world and tidal energy and the wave energy are harnessed in some ocean coasts around the world.


----------



## ricielectric (13 يوليو 2010)

*Hydropower*

Hydropower is the most mature and largest source of renewable power. Hydropower plants convert the energy in flowing water into electricity. The most common form of hydropower uses a dam on a river to retain a large reservoir of water. Water is released through turbines to generate power. 
No air emissions are produced by hydropower plants. However, hydropower can affect wildlife habitats and the water quality. As a result, hydropower plants are now being designed and operated to minimize the impact on the local environment. Some of the hydropower plants are diverting a portion of the flow around their dams to mimic the natural flow of the river. Although this improves the wildlife's river habitat, it causes a reduction in the power plant's output. In addition, fish ladders and other approaches, such as improved turbines, are being used to assist fish with migration and lower the number of fish killed.
​*Bioenergy*

Bioenergy is the energy that comes from organic matter, such as plants. Many industries, such as those involved in construction or the processing of agricultural products, can create large quantities of unused or residual biomass, which can serve as a bioenergy source.
Biomass has less sulfur than coal. Therefore, less sulfur dioxide, which contributes to acid rain, is released into the air. In addition, using biomass reduces nitrous oxide emissions.
Converting biomass into gas is a process known as gasification. Using gas turbines, these gases can be used to generate electricity. Methane gas produced during the decay of biomass in landfills can also be used to generate electricity or for other industrial processes. Biomass can also be heated in the absence of oxygen to chemically convert it into a fuel oil called pyrolysis oil. Pyrolysis oil can be used for power generation and as a feedstock for fuels and chemical production.
Biomass can also be converted into a liquid fuel referred to as biofuel through a conversion process. An example of biofuel is ethanol. The current largest source of ethanol is corn. Some cities use ethanol as a gasoline additive to help meet air quality standards. Another example of biofuel is biodiesel, produced from fats of vegetables and animals can be used as fuel for vehicles or as a fuel additive to reduce emissions.
*Geothermal Energy*

The core of the Earth which is 4,000 miles below the surface, can reach temperatures of 9000°F. This generated heat is known as geothermal energy. Geothermal energy radiates outwards from the core and heats the surrounding areas. The potential of geothermal energy in the uppermost 6 miles of the Earth's crust amounts to 50,000 times the energy of all oil and gas resources in the world. 
Geothermal power plants use the underground steam or hot water from wells drilled a mile or more into the earth. The steam or hot water is piped up from the well to drive a conventional steam turbine, which powers an electric generator. Typically, the water is then returned to the ground to recharge the reservoir and complete the renewable energy cycle.
There are three types of geothermal power plants:

Dry steam
Flash steam, and
Binary cycle.
Dry steam plants draw from steam reservoirs, whereas both the flash steam and binary cycle plants draw from hot water reservoirs. Flash steam plants typically use water at temperatures greater than 360°F. Unlike both steam and flash plants, binary-cycle plants transfer heat from the water to a so-called working fluid. Therefore binary cycle plants can operate using water at lower temperatures of about 225°F to 360°F.
​*.*


----------



## ricielectric (13 يوليو 2010)

*Solar Energy*

Solar energy uses the unlimited power of the sun to produce heat, light, and power. Solar electricity or photovoltaic technology converts the light from the sun directly into electricity. Solar electricity has been a prime source of power for space vehicles. It has also been used to power small electronics such as calculators, watches and lighting. Solar energy can be used to heat water for your home or your swimming pool. 
During the last decade, a strong solar electric market has emerged for powering urban grid-connected homes and buildings as a result of advances in solar technology along with global changes in electric industry restructuring.
Solar electric systems primarily consist of three main components: modules that convert sunlight into electricity; inverters that convert that electricity into alternating current so it can be used by most household appliances; and possibly or sometimes batteries that store excess electricity produced by the system. 

The heat from the sun can also be used to generate electricity. This is known as solar thermal electric systems. This is used mainly in large-scale power plants for powering communities and cities. 
Concentrating solar power technologies convert solar energy into electricity by using mirrors to focus sunlight onto a component called a receiver. The receiver transfers the heat to a conventional generator, such as a steam turbine that generates electricity. There are three types of CSP systems: power towers (central receivers), parabolic troughs, and dish/engine systems.


----------



## ricielectric (13 يوليو 2010)

*Wind Energy*

Wind energy has been the fastest growing source of energy in the world since 1990. A wind turbine works the opposite of a fan. Instead of using electricity to make wind, like a fan, wind turbines use wind to make electricity. The wind turns the blades, which spin a shaft, which is connected to a generator and makes electricity. Wind turbines are highly sophisticated power systems that capture the wind's energy by means of new blade designs or airfoils. 

*Ocean Energy*

Two types of energy can be produced by the ocean: thermal energy from the heat of the sun, and mechanical energy from the tides and waves. Ocean thermal energy can be used for many applications, including electricity generation. Electricity is generated by using either the warm surface water or boiling the seawater to turn a turbine, which starts a generator.
Using tidal and wave energy to produce electricity usually involves mechanical devices. A dam is typically used to convert tidal energy into electricity by forcing the water through turbines. Meanwhile, wave energy uses mechanical power to directly start a generator, to produce electricity


----------



## محمد بن راشد1 (13 يوليو 2010)

بصراااااااااااااااااحة اشكرك جزيل الشكر والتقدير لك على هالمساعدة 
بس في نقطة صغيرة أخووووي ممكن تنزل لي المراجع لان البحث بلا مراجع يعتبر ناقص وانت عارف في البحوث لي مثل هاذي اهم شي المراجع ....

واحب اشكرك مرة ثانية وموفق باذن الله والى الامام دائما


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يوليو 2010)

محمد بن راشد1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> طبعا هاذي اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى الكبير هذا
> لو سمحتوا اريد منكم مقال عن الطاقة المتجددة باللغة الانجليزية ضروري جدا وانا حقيقة ناوي ادرس هندسة ولازم اسلم بحث عن هذا الموضوع لاني في النة التاسيسة فطالب منكم المساعدة في اسرع وقت وانا حاولت اكتب ولكن وللاسف ما عندي خلفية عن الموصوع باللغة العربية فكيف عاد بالانجليزي !!
> ...


 
الأخ محمد بن راشد 
والشكر للأخ ricielectric
على تفضله بتزويدنا بالمعلومات .. 


 هذا رابط تجد به مراجع بعضها بصيغة pdf 
في آخر الموضوع .

الرابط ​


----------



## محمد بن راشد1 (14 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
*د.محمد باشراحيل*


----------



## ricielectric (14 يوليو 2010)

renewable energy sources

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renewable_energy

http://www.nationalatlas.gov/articles/people/a_energy.html

http://energy.sourceguides.com/

http://www.aresearchguide.com/energy.html


http://oregon.gov/ENERGY/RENEW/Solar/Pubs.shtml


----------



## bilal tamimi (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم:لو سمحتم مطلوب مني project for solar energy كامل لو سمحتم ارجو المساعدة


----------

